# Fracino Paccino - no hot water



## larryp1 (Aug 24, 2012)

My Paccino is not producing hot water. It turns on, builds up pressure, produces steam etc, but only cold water comes through the coffee grounds.

Any idea of the problem or solution would be gratefully received.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Email fracino, they're fantastic with customer service. Maybe a thermostat needs resetting?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If the coffee water is cold,then it may be a duff heating element.

If the water is luke warm,then the boiler thermostat may be defective or needing adjusted (if it's the adjustable type).

Try a small adjustment of the 'stat - listen for the click & wait for any boiler heating noises......

If you're confident that you won't electrocute yourself(!): Unplug machine, bypass the thermostat, switch on for a few seconds, switch off & feel the boiler casing. If it's warm then the element is OK & the 'stat is faulty. If still cold, the element has gone.

Contact Fracino spares department: they may sell direct to end-users.


----------

